# Next!! It's a big world!



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, here we go again. Her udder has really tightened up the last couple of days and she has definitely dropped. Hopefully, she'll lamb prior to the colder temps this weekend!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck!!!!  

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 4, 2012)

Also, watch for her to sink in the pelvis - on both sides of her croup. (on either side where the tail attaches). Many times that is a more accurate sign than the udder.
Good luck!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Four Winds and I will .

Alice, she's pretty loose and wiggly as well. Been seeing lots of movement by the baby(s) the last two days too. Also noticed that she tinkled a bit when she happened to cough this morning. 

Hopefully she'll lamb tomorrow morning.

Think PUSH!! Lol!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

She looks pretty ready!  

I love your set up with the hay rack. Everything looks so nice and tidy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)

New lamb/lambies on the way!!!!  She looks pretty close and hopefully she'll do this before the cold weather....and it's a normal, uneventful birthing


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

She's goooooiiiinnnng . Pics later!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

May the lambing commence.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, hello there! Come on out and let us take a look at you!!







Awwww, nice to meet you little one!






Wait... Is there someone at the back door? Who could it be?






Why yes, there IS someone there! Come on out and join the party!






Well, that was a rough landing little one, but it seems you're no worse for it 






Tag teaming mom. The new favorite past time for these two.......... Wait for it, waaaaiiiitttt.... RAMS!! Lol!






Everyone is doing well although number one had one leg back and mom was tiring. I was able to help her without pulling the leg forward, just a little too tight and too much for her by herself. Number two slide out like a noodle. 

Some of you may remember early this spring when I posted about this ewe. She had twins then too but one was oddly premature (I posted a picture then) but the other lamb was completely normal and turned into a nice brick house of a ram that I sold as a commercial flock sire. All's well that ends well, and it looks like I'll be paying for all those ewe lambs last season . Three out of three rams thus far!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yay!!!!  Glad Mom and the two new lambies are well


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!  

Thanks for the awesome pics!!!
They look like big strong boys!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 4, 2012)

They look great - congrats on the new family!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 5, 2012)

LOVE the pics! Congratulations    Glad everybody is a-okay! You and the mommy did a great job.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you . 

Hey Bridge, I looked back and noticed what you said about it looking tidy. I almost choked when I saw it, lol. "Tidy" is just not a word I've ever thought about my barn area. BUT, I can say that I've seen worse and I've seen better! Thanks for the compliment, it made my day


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 5, 2012)

"Is there someone at the back door?"

  Hilarious.   Congrats!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes....the commentary was great!!!  Loved it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!!  Very cute!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

I loved the story!


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice pics and loved the story!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 7, 2012)

First day out. Mom and the kids are thriving and enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 7, 2012)

awwww...love the photo!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you . Here's a pic of mom, twins and the twins half brother who I wethered. 






I'm so pleased with the amount of milk this ewe is providing for them. Sheza goodun.


----------

